# Backup



## e9926044 (5. Mai 2008)

Hi,

bei mir liegt folgendes Problem vor, ich habe eine Client Server Anwendung, Leider fällt die Verbindung andauernd aus (ja das gibts auch noch),
Daher möchte ich jetzt, dass meine Datenbank (Firebird) die letzten 20 Zeilen in eine Textdatei rausschreibt (andauernd),
die Textdatei befindet sich dann auf einem anderen Server mit einer besseren Verbindund und diese Daten können dann eingesehen werden.
 Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht mit irgendeiner DB?


----------



## e9926044 (7. Mai 2008)

also ich nehme dann mal an, dass ich da der Einzige bin, der vor diesem Problem steht??


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2008)

von den 30, die den Thread bisher gelesen haben, anscheinend ja


----------



## e9926044 (7. Mai 2008)

ja ist ja auch mal ne nette Frage: Wie sehe ich, wieviele den Thread schon gelesen haben??


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2008)

du loggst dich mit Admin-Rechten ein und siehst das als zusätzliche Anzeige oder in der DB, falls es gezählt wird,
ich selber habe nur geraten


----------

